# Making hive bodies!



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

Making hive bodies for spring

http://s873.photobucket.com/user/akulch/media/IMG_0882_zps38d53aca.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

http://s873.photobucket.com/user/akulch/media/IMG_0881_zps5e667150.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

If you want the photos to display in your post, choose the "IMG" link at the Photobucket site. Here is an example of the first photo:


Once you copy that IMG link and paste it here, before you post, the link should look like this:

[URL=http://s873.photobucket.com/user/akulch/media/IMG_0882_zps38d53aca.jpg.html][IMG]http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab298/akulch/IMG_0882_zps38d53aca.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


After you post the message, the code shown just above is replaced by the image itself.


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Apparently they are covered in _invisible paint_!  :lookout:That stuff works remarkably well ...



My computer is not uploading the pics


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Hmmm.....that's an issue.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Put em on photobucket or similar.

Anyone ever make hives out of 1 or 2" rigid foam sheets. That stuffs pretty cheap. Mastic coated burlap could be used to add strength.


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

westernbeekeeper said:


> Hmmm.....that's an issue.


Got dem uploaded


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Did you manufacture those? They look like Shastina boxes.


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

westernbeekeeper said:


> Did you manufacture those? They look like Shastina boxes.


Yes I purchase them bulk for $8.50 a box


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

They look great! I make my own for $6 per deep box.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Looks good. Now you can start making bottom boards, frames, medium supers, inner covers, telescopic covers, together!
It never ends... lol


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

> Anyone ever make hives out of 1 or 2" rigid foam sheets. That stuffs pretty cheap.


Tried that bees chew them, they tend to separate in hot weather, can't stay together when loaded with honey. Didn't even work for 5 frame nucs.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Something almost sexy about a stack of newly built boxes.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

sqkcrk said:


> Something almost sexy about a stack of ---.


Oh my-----never mind :lookout:


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> Something almost sexy about a stack of newly built boxes.


To each their own.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

ummm......... yeah. I guess you can spin anything into sexy nowadays. You just aint right sqkcrk. lol


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

"almost" I wrote "almost sexy". What would be a better word? Scrumptious?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> Something very appealing about a stack of newly built boxes.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

You forgot the brackets [...] .


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

sqkcrk said:


> "almost" I wrote "almost sexy". What would be a better word? Scrumptious?


I suppose you could have written "Scrumptious sexy" but that seems a little peculiar too. ..


----------



## KiwiMana (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi,

Wow those are very nice boxes, we tend to use Rabbet joints for speed.

here are our recent boxes:-








We recently did a blog post about how we make them here:- How to make a Beehive Box

Hope you guys are keeping out of the winter and having a great thanks giving day....Gary


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What kind of wood is that?


----------



## KiwiMana (Oct 23, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> What kind of wood is that?


Hi,

Its Macrocarpa wood, which is a species of cypress. Great wood to work with and doesn't rot like pine boxes. It might only be available in New Zealand.

We use it for everything we make, we oil the boxes with Linseend oil on the outside. The bees do what they like on the inside.

Cheers...Gary


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Nice!


----------

